# bok fu kenpo



## crysis (May 14, 2005)

for those who have been following the threads, i found a school that teaches bok fu kenpo. do you guys have any thoughts on this art? i didnt actually get to attend a session to watch the class but had an interview with one of the masters. it seems pretty legit and the classes being offered are very unique (per week: 2 group sessions and one private lesson for around 60 a month). 

anyway, what do you guys know about this style. He was saying its more kung fu than kenpo or something to that extent.


----------



## John Bishop (May 14, 2005)

That school in Riverside is/was affliated with Richard Lee, who is a 9th degree in the Tracy system.  Don't know what the current connection is, or how the kung fu is blended with the Tracy's kenpo.


----------



## KenpoDave (May 14, 2005)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> That school in Riverside is/was affliated with Richard Lee, who is a 9th degree in the Tracy system.  Don't know what the current connection is, or how the kung fu is blended with the Tracy's kenpo.



Richard Lee is listed on the Tracy website as a 10th black.

Tracy Family Tree, 10th black


----------



## crysis (May 14, 2005)

yes i think so. www.east-wind.com

so im assuming that's a good sign?


----------



## John Bishop (May 14, 2005)

crysis said:
			
		

> yes i think so. www.east-wind.com
> 
> so im assuming that's a good sign?


All I can say about that particular school is do a lot of research before you get signed up to any long term programs. There are all kinds of programs and training philosophies that are availiable. Theirs may fit you, or it may not.

More reading:  http://www.kokarate.com/gmrlee.html


----------



## John Bishop (May 14, 2005)

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> Richard Lee is listed on the Tracy website as a 10th black.
> 
> Tracy Family Tree, 10th black


My mistake.  I was told that Richard Lee was Mr. Tracy's highest ranking black belt.  I just assumed that Mr. Tracy would be the only 10th degree in Tracy's Kenpo.


----------



## crysis (May 14, 2005)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> All I can say about that particular school is do a lot of research before you get signed up to any long term programs. There are all kinds of programs and training philosophies that are availiable. Theirs may fit you, or it may not.
> 
> More reading: http://www.kokarate.com/gmrlee.html


ive gone through that in my google of bokfu/bok fu/ bok fu kung fu/ bok fu kempo ect. 

what do you mean do a lot of research? theres not much i can watch other than a 1 inch video on the eastwind site. I dunno what the style is about but it seems alright from what i can see in the video. guess ill shell out the money for the introductory classes when my hand feels better. 

by this particular school, do you mean it could be a scam school?


----------



## John Bishop (May 14, 2005)

crysis said:
			
		

> ive gone through that in my google of bokfu/bok fu/ bok fu kung fu/ bok fu kempo ect.
> 
> what do you mean do a lot of research? theres not much i can watch other than a 1 inch video on the eastwind site. I dunno what the style is about but it seems alright from what i can see in the video. guess ill shell out the money for the introductory classes when my hand feels better.
> 
> by this particular school, do you mean it could be a scam school?


_ I really won't say anything specific here on the public forum. _
_The techniques may be great, but reseaarch their traditions, openess to other training methods, and philosophies.  And ask about how many people have actually become black belts at that school.   _


----------



## crysis (May 14, 2005)

if you could inform me via private messege or email that would be appreciated

somethinglane@hotmail.com

i dont know how many have achieved BB in that school nor do i know anything other than what was told to me by an instructor there. if you have any insight let me know. it will be much appreicated.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (May 14, 2005)

Just a guess on my part: Mr. Bishop is trying to be courteous and politically appropriate regarding this school and it's reputation. Generally, if someone of his experience is presenting a thinly veiled "buyer beware" message, it might be considered prudent to take ones dedication and discretionary income elsewhere. The details as to "why" become irrelevant gossip. Don't ask why or how high; just jump.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## crysis (May 14, 2005)

jumping


----------



## KenpoDave (May 14, 2005)

John Bishop said:
			
		

> My mistake.  I was told that Richard Lee was Mr. Tracy's highest ranking black belt.  I just assumed that Mr. Tracy would be the only 10th degree in Tracy's Kenpo.



Actually, Al Tracy recognizes Ray Arquilla and Richard Lee as 10th degree black belts in Tracy's Kenpo.   I believe that Jim Tracy also holds the rank, but he has not been active in the martial arts or the organization in quite some time, and is not listed on the family tree.


----------



## gsteinusa (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi all,

This is kind of going to revive an older topic, but I've see a lot of either negative or at best neutral comments about Bok-Fu-Do and/or Grandmaster Richard Lee, and I just want to set the record straight.

Just to be clear so you know where this is comming from, I'm one of the instructors at the East-West School in Alamo, CA.

First, West-Wind schools, have a very limited connection to East-West, and is not at all affiliated with our school. West Wind and some other schools that teach a Bok-Fu-Do like system were started by people whom at one time or another studied at East-West, and then decided to go into business for themselves and start their own school. Richard Lee's East-West Kung-Fu (Bok-Fu-Do) school in Alamo, CA is not associated with any of these other schools in any way, except for 1: KO Kung Fu in San Jose, CA. KO Kung Fu is owned by Master John Ozuna, one of Grandmaster Lee's blackbelts.

Now, on Grandmaster Richard Lee's behalf, I'll post a summary of his bio. below to hopefully clarify our schools lineage and shed some more light on where Bok-Fu-Do comes from.

Should you have any questions, please feel free to contact me directly.
-----------------------


GRAND MASTER RICHARD LEE and THE BOK FU DO SYSTEM

Grand Master Richard Lee remains largely under the radar in martial arts in the United States. But outside the US, you might find his name is synonymous with Chinese Martial Arts in America. In fact, in some circles, he is simply referred to as the American. He became widely known in the Orient in the early 1970s when a Chinese magazine called New Martial Arts Heroes with Bruce Lee on the cover, featured a four page spread featuring the American Lee along with Suai Jaio (Chinese Grappling) King Shang, Bong-Shen and Qi Gon Master Liu, Mu-Shen. 

Lee started his training in boxing in 1946. Seven years later, in 1953, he started his training in oriental martial arts. So needless to say, he had a strong background in Martial Arts before his first trip to the Republic of China in 1972. During his stay, he was informed of plans for the government of the Republic of China to host the first ever world (Kuoshu) Kung Fu championships to e held in 1975. There were 52 countries invited, 36 showed up, and Lee was the coach of the United States team, which placed first in the foreign team division. There were stories stating that when China put out the call for the very best in Chinese Martial Arts to gather in the Republic of China, Richard Lee from the United States responded.


CREDITS

Coach for the United States World Kuoshu King Fu Championships 
1975 1st World Kuoshu Tournament, Republic of China 
1992, 7th World Kuoshu Tournament, Republic of China 
1996, 8th World Kuoshu Tournament, Republic of China

Tenth degree black belt in Chinese Kenpo, presented by Grand Master Al Tracy, 1994. 
Eighth degree black sash, Chinese Kuoshu Federation, Republic of China, 2001. 
Tenth degree black sash from the World Kuoshu Federation, 2003. 
Inducted into the prestigious Chinese Kuoshu Hall of Fame, 2001. 
Founder and Grand Master of the Bok Fu Do System and East West Kung Fu. 
Vice-President of the World Kuoshu Federation. 
Senior Vice-President  U.S.C.K.F. 
Inside King Fu Magazine Hall of Fame Instructor of the Year, 2005.


----------

